
Reasons to exercise that have nothing to do with abs - kennedycollins
https://roadwarrior.blog/reasons-to-exercise/
======
devy
In the article,

> Why most of the fitness industry tries to sell you on abs is beyond me.

That's because most of fitness industry is superficial and trying to sell an
image of being sexy (which 6-pack abs or flat abs is sexy by consensus).

